# 74 engine block in 66 GTO



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi!

Will a -74 engine fit into a -66 GTO? or do i have to fix the engine mounts i any way?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

drop right in, you will want to get new 66' block side mounts as the mounts are different in 74' but the block should be drilled and tapped for all applications, just mount them in the same holes as on your original 66' block. and if you are planning on beefing up the HP a good set of ARP bolts never hurt. I was told not to use the old block mounts because of all the torque these motors put out, they have a safety plate on teh drivers side that will keep the motor from "flipping" over in the engine bay if the mount breaks....imagine that when you do a hard launch.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Instg8er! I tell mt friend who´s works in a engine shop to drill and tap the block. The engine will have some hp, 461 stroker with KRE highports, hydr. roller with some overlap etc... guessing around 590hp


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

My best friend back in 1987 bought a 74 GTO 4speed Hatchback with a ton of options and less the 60,000 miles. He traded in the original 350 for some generic 400 and put the 4 speed in an old chevy truck. He sold the truck for next to nothing. Then put new Quarters on the gto. Had it painted back to original colors. Then decided to pro street it and cut out from the back of the front seats to the bumper. Then from quarter to quarter. Sold for scrap the original rear end. He didn't leave enough metal to weld to on the quarters. He was afraid to weld to the little lip left, because it would ruin the paint job he just spent 2,000 on. But cut the crap out ofconfused:confused. So he let the car sit for years. Then needed to have room in the garage for what he thought was a month. Why he put a huge addition on the house. That went on for a year and half. In the spring of the first year it hailed and dented the car. Then it sat there under a light duty car cover for 2 more years, like 3 winters. So now all the dents are large rust circles. He now wants to re body the car.

What is crazy is the car was in very good condition when he started. Really only needed quarter skins to repair the rust bubble over the rear tires. Very minimal, could have gotten by with fill, scratch, and paint. The interior was tits. 4speed console with gauges and A/C. I swear every time I seen the car over 15 years I would be like WTF. Each time was it couldn't get worse, but it did. They made very few 74 GTO's let alone with 4speed, posi, console w/ gauge, A/C, and hatch backs. Then to have one that was in the condition as this one. All I can say still is WOW really? He kicks himself all the time for trashing it. It was the biggest "cart then horse" I have ever seen. I bet he waisted 4 or 5 G's on nothing just to turn a car into a pile of scrap. Let alone the money on 33x15 mickey's that dry rotted and the 10bolt big car posi rearend that has sunk into the ground behind the garage up to the cover with a foot of rust and mud. Believe it or not he is a very good mechanic and tool and die maker. He has built some very nice bikes and a 77 T/A. Which he sold them to do the GTO. It is just said to see it happen. 

Sorry to go off on a tangent like that. The 74 engine question just sent me to it.


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

likethat said:


> My best friend back in 1987 bought a 74 GTO 4speed Hatchback with a ton of options and less the 60,000 miles. He traded in the original 350 for some generic 400 and put the 4 speed in an old chevy truck. He sold the truck for next to nothing. Then put new Quarters on the gto. Had it painted back to original colors. Then decided to pro street it and cut out from the back of the front seats to the bumper. Then from quarter to quarter. Sold for scrap the original rear end. He didn't leave enough metal to weld to on the quarters. He was afraid to weld to the little lip left, because it would ruin the paint job he just spent 2,000 on. But cut the crap out ofconfused:confused. So he let the car sit for years. Then needed to have room in the garage for what he thought was a month. Why he put a huge addition on the house. That went on for a year and half. In the spring of the first year it hailed and dented the car. Then it sat there under a light duty car cover for 2 more years, like 3 winters. So now all the dents are large rust circles. He now wants to re body the car.
> 
> What is crazy is the car was in very good condition when he started. Really only needed quarter skins to repair the rust bubble over the rear tires. Very minimal, could have gotten by with fill, scratch, and paint. The interior was tits. 4speed console with gauges and A/C. I swear every time I seen the car over 15 years I would be like WTF. Each time was it couldn't get worse, but it did. They made very few 74 GTO's let alone with 4speed, posi, console w/ gauge, A/C, and hatch backs. Then to have one that was in the condition as this one. All I can say still is WOW really? He kicks himself all the time for trashing it. It was the biggest "cart then horse" I have ever seen. I bet he waisted 4 or 5 G's on nothing just to turn a car into a pile of scrap. Let alone the money on 33x15 mickey's that dry rotted and the 10bolt big car posi rearend that has sunk into the ground behind the garage up to the cover with a foot of rust and mud. Believe it or not he is a very good mechanic and tool and die maker. He has built some very nice bikes and a 77 T/A. Which he sold them to do the GTO. It is just said to see it happen.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent like that. The 74 engine question just sent me to it.



Likethat: Haha thanks for your story! It sort of reminds me of my 1970 Firebird that im restoring. It was nothing wrong with it but i decided to change the cam n the 350 to something wilder adn now there is nothing but the shell left of the car. So after 3 summers spent in the garage i felt that i had to drive something badass to the summer and it had to be something from chief pontiac. That´s why i got the -66 GTO 4 months ago. It´s a black manual car with console and what i think is the original 389". Have not got it PHS documented. i was out 2 hours ago with my friend picking my girlfriend up from a party and he was driving since i had some beers. He usualy drives a 1981 Chevy C10 pickup with a 454. When we got back home after "burning" some tire on the wet road and picking up my lady he showed me his hands and they where shaking like crazy!! He told me his left leg was the same! He said that the car was the most comfortable, rugh sounding musclecar he has ever driven. My girlfriend told him he was a little bitch and i laught till i cryed. It was the first real drive i had with the car since i got it. I just felt i should share it with you guys that we have some fun overe here in Sweden to... Can´t wait till the summer comes...


----------



## Fredrick (Feb 13, 2011)

If you guys want to se my cars thay are at Garaget | FirebirdFidde

My friends pickup is at Garaget | Boilmeslowly


----------

